# Does your Fursona affect you physically?



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?


----------



## Brazen (Nov 12, 2009)

So are you a fat sloth who chews bamboo nowadays then?


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 12, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?



lolwtf.

Seriously, this is either a decent troll or a, well, something else.

Anyway, no, I have never been affected by any of my furry characters in this manner.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 12, 2009)

All this fur is making me sweat. Oh, and dangly parts. :V

But seriously, nope. I'm sometimes on tiptoe because I'm short.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

Brazen said:


> So are you a fat sloth who chews bamboo nowadays then?


No, Although sometimes I have cravings for plants.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 12, 2009)

Umm yes it causes me to eyebleed when I think about it and then I imagine spears and crowbars pierce through my body so the pain will turn my head into another direction.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 12, 2009)

No,
although I want her hair.
Although I've designed and wanted hair like that long before her character creation.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

Fuck no but If I could grow horns and get red hue skin without being an outcast I'd do it (if it was possible)


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fuck no but If I could grow horns and get red hue skin without being an outcast I'd do it (if it was possible)


Wouldn't we all?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Its all in the mind man, you can wish alot to happen without even thinking about it on a level that you would conciously recall,


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> Wouldn't we all?


 I'd fucking love being a daemon. I would for safe measure have to start a metal band.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd fucking love being a daemon. I would for safe measure have to start a metal band.


I'm not a metal kinda person. But being a Daemon would be awesome.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why.



OH MY GOD YOU'RE BECOMING YOUR FURSONA


----------



## Organic Sprout (Nov 12, 2009)

Haha.
No.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 12, 2009)

I've always been a fat, lazy, grazing kind of person.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I've always been a fat, lazy, grazing kind of person.



Well...

Cause like...

You gotta have goals.



right?


----------



## Nakhi (Nov 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> OH MY GOD YOU'RE BECOMING YOUR FURSONA



Let's make a thread about becoming your fursona! That is an original idea!


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes. I transformed the other night into my fursona and yiffed many dogs.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 12, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Let's make a thread about becoming your fursona! That is an original idea!



If you became a tiger that would be so cool.
You'd be sentient enough to write a message in the blood of poachers about the tragic habitat loss of your kind.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

I stop thinking for a minute and I'm covered in fur! The horror!


----------



## shinragod (Nov 12, 2009)

No I don't. If I acted like a raccoon I'd be rumaging through people's trash cans. Gross...=-p
But I did know someone whose fursona was a cat. She walked on her hands and feets with her fingers and toes. She also purrs and nuzzles alot.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

When i thought about it I meant little things. Like how you walk. Not really rumaging through trash or eating Bamboo.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 12, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> When i thought about it I meant little things. Like how you walk. Not really rumaging through trash or eating Bamboo.


Oh...then no. I never walked or climbed liek a raccoon. I'd have to be good at hopping chainlink fences to act like one.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Walking on the balls of the feet can be a sign of mental disorders in children.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Walking on the balls of the feet can be a sign of mental disorders in children.


How good to know. Im perfectly sane thank you. Well, maybe not perfectly sane but, sane enough.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Walking on the balls of the feet can be a sign of mental disorders in children.



And in furries it can be a sign of a lifestyler faggot





_Can_ be


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> How good to know. Im perfectly sane thank you. Well, maybe not perfectly sane but, sane enough.



That's a matter of dispute...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> How good to know. Im perfectly sane thank you. Well, maybe not perfectly sane but, sane enough.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9U_C_q6WcU

Also: Mental disorders don't necessarily mean that you're insane.



SnowFox said:


> And in furries it can be a sign of a lifestyler faggot
> 
> _Can_ be



Like I said, a mental disorder.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, my 'sona does affect me, oddly. I like to "slink" and "scurry" and "scamper." Also, I tend to get down low if I'm being threatened.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

I tend to rip out people's throats and then consume their dead bodies.

Oh wait, physically?


----------



## TDK (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9U_C_q6WcU
> 
> Also: Mental disorders don't necessarily mean that you're insane.
> 
> ...


+1

Don't worry Teh Panda, theres medicine out there for people like you, there is hope :3.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 12, 2009)

No, but it'd be interesting to command a starship.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 12, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> +1
> 
> Don't worry Teh Panda, theres medicine out there for people like you, there is hope :3.


D:
I may not be sane, but i'm pretty sure i have no mental disorders.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

well i act like a dog a lot actually i prefer to pee outside i run up the stairs on all fours when i meet new people i smell them so i can remember them better and i like to chase th cats around my town


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually it affects me too much.

My fursona has the super amazing power of turning dragons into wyverns and vice versa by touch (never mind how impractical this is for tyrannosaur arms)

So I attempted it IRL but all it did was piss the dragon off so that it pulled my legs off and flew away with them.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Actually it affects me too much.
> 
> My fursona has the super amazing power of turning dragons into wyverns and vice versa by touch (never mind how impractical this is for tyrannosaur arms)
> 
> So I attempted it IRL but all it did was piss the dragon off so that it pulled my legs off and flew away with them.



wat


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Actually it affects me too much.
> 
> My fursona has the super amazing power of turning dragons into wyverns and vice versa by touch (never mind how impractical this is for tyrannosaur arms)
> 
> So I attempted it IRL but all it did was piss the dragon off so that it pulled my legs off and flew away with them.



umm wat ya be sayin... something about turkey legs or what ever


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 12, 2009)

I chose my fursona because it represented my personality. I act like a Border Collie because that's just how I am, not because that's what I picked.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 12, 2009)

i choosed my fursona after my character was created 

so.....i dont have to change to become my fursona ;P iam already it *g

the appearance is something else, i want to change....but oh well....thats nothing i could change by now^^


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 12, 2009)

I sorta want to make a joke about me being unhygienic... 


But it's just not worth it. =(


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 12, 2009)

This is one of the oddest topics I've ever seen.

To answer the question, no.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah it makes my butthole hurt
:jokes:


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 12, 2009)

Nnnnnnno.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread is sad :[ .


----------



## Ratte (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Walking on the balls of the feet can be a sign of mental disorders in children.



Or, you know, just walking on balls.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Or, you know, just walking on balls.



Other people's or their own?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 12, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Other people's or their own?



One is hilarious, the other is probably a fetish.

Either/or in the case of the fuzzies.


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 12, 2009)

Naw, I haven't really been affected physically by my furry character
...Yet


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 13, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?



Well, as soon as I decided to adopt ferret as my fursona, I partied pretty hard, then went to bed. When I woke up, I noticed I had fur, my feet were animal paws, my face was shaped like that of a ferret instead of a human face and I had a nice, big, fluffy tail growing out where my spine once ended as a human. Plus, I felt ten times more energetic then I normally do and I found a distinct fascination with crawling through the playground tubes one would find at a Burger King. Weird, aint it?

For real, though. Ive changed fursonas multiple times, and I am pretty much the exact same person I was when I joined the fandom.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Nov 13, 2009)

Well... I kinda make chirring noises when I'm stretching or sighing. That's about it though other than the fact that I act somewhat childish.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?


Any time the power goes out, I die a little bit inside.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 13, 2009)

Everyone seems to think that when I posted this I had magically turned into a Fur covered person who enjoys Bamboo and lazing in the forests. When i posted this i meant small things, not full Transformation into a fursona.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 13, 2009)

Nope, it hasn't affected me at all. The only thing I can think of is that I enjoy fruit a lot, but that was true before I picked the kinkajou.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

It makes me emo.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 13, 2009)

No. 
He has extremely poor eyesight, so do I. He has great hearing, as do I. 

Comparison ends there.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2009)

nope, only when I am in suit...because i am in suit


----------



## Surgat (Nov 13, 2009)

Why would using pictures of certain kinds of animals as avatars make me take on behavioral traits found in those animals, or affect my behavior in any other way?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Why would using pictures of certain kinds of animals as avatars make me take on behavioral traits found in those animals, or affect my behavior in any other way?



BECAUSE OF YOUR INNER ANIMAL SPIRIT

AND THE CINNAMON SUGAR SWIRLED OVER EVERY BITE


----------



## Seas (Nov 13, 2009)

There are similarities between my fursona and me, such as being skinny, having bad eyesight but good hearing. I could find more similarities too but the imortant thing in relation to this thread is that I had these traits before having the character or joining the fandom, so my answer is no.


----------



## Revy (Nov 13, 2009)

i meow


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Why would you walk digitigrade?


----------



## Barak (Nov 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why would you walk digitigrade?




Because i can and i want to !


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Barak said:


> Because i can and i want to !


 
But that's silly.


----------



## Dahguns (Nov 14, 2009)

I like to eat carrots...no rly i Do!


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'd like to say my "persona" made me a pretentious asshole but I'm like that naturally anyway.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

The only thing we have in common we make animal noises when we get irritated or distressed. Or bored. Thats it really. The only time i go on the balls of my feet is if im trying to reach something on the shelf. Then i become one with a flamingo and stand on one leg while trying to reach said item. In all seriousness i have no idea what i just typed but this article is getting lulzy.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 14, 2009)

the only thing i could classify as that is.
1)for some reason i chew my glasses edges lol
2)tiptoe when running up stairs or just running
3)use my teeth to hold things when my hands are ful cuz i am bored doing 2 runs for 1 thing


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

I still would not mind horns and red skin xD


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 14, 2009)

I seem to be a troll magnet don't I?

At least a few people saw what I meant.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 14, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But that's silly.



and this differentiates it from most of what people normally do how?

My fursona doesn't affect me, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## FurrFox (Nov 14, 2009)

daaahh since I got posesed by a yote and hyena sometimes I go dumb, sometimes I go insane


----------



## Farelle (Nov 14, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But that's silly.



nope it's not...in some way it makes sense....as example, we are "running" digigrade, and its alot easier to climb walls with "digigrade" and also its easier to go up a hill with that 
and sneaking around is easier on tiptoes XD
and if you are a small person it makes you higher...

AND women are more often this way because of high heels lol^^

im doing that sometimes too, but thats a thing I've done before I've known my "fursona"
----------

i noticed there are more things i do compared to my fursona....but those are all things I've done before also^^"


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 14, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> How good to know. Im perfectly sane thank you. Well, maybe not perfectly sane but, sane enough.



Sane enough is not enough.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Let's make a thread about becoming your fursona! That is an original idea!


 

Believe it or not, I've actually seen some original takes on that subject matter (like it being a 3-day ultra-painful medical operation).


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Also, I have a shit-load of things in common with my fursona(s). Only a few things that aren't shared characteristics, but those are the most noticeable ones (fur, differently shaped head, etc.)...


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Why would using pictures of certain kinds of animals as avatars make me take on behavioral traits found in those animals, or affect my behavior in any other way?


 

Well, your fursona doesn't have to be your avatar, now does it?

As of time of typing, my avatar is a Mad Dog/Vulture with a shit-load of cER-based energy weapon systems, and I'm not taking on the characteristics of an 80-ton war machine...although that would be awsome.

And yes, I developed a lot of my habits and such after finding out that I was a furry.


EDIT: Damn, three posts in a row...I'm returning to my old habits.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Jesus Christ Vats you are the fucking double post king.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus Christ Vats you are the fucking double post king.


 

Triple-post King, _actually_.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Triple-post King, _actually_.


 mostly you double post sometimes you triple it seems. maybe you the double post king ascending slowly to become the god of triple-posting?


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> mostly you double post sometimes you triple it seems. maybe you the double post king ascending slowly to become the god of triple-posting?


 

Possible, possible....

Eh, I usually do it on accident, to tell you the truth.
But I've never actually said the exact same thing twice before (unless I quote myself).


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Possible, possible....
> 
> Eh, I usually do it on accident, to tell you the truth.
> But I've never actually said the exact same thing twice before (unless I quote myself).


Its true, Personally i quote in separate tabs so i can cut-and-paste them all into one post xD


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its true, Personally i quote in separate tabs so i can cut-and-paste them all into one post xD


 

You know that there is a +" button, right?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> You know that there is a +" button, right?


... Spuh? oh my i did not notice that.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Beware, coward. Run, coward. Run! RUN! RUN!!!
*crazy-ass beat kicks in, followed by soothing electronic noises*
Run! RUN!!!
I'm still waiting for you to come ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-back-back!!!

....

Don't ask me why, but I just felt like posting some of Jakal Queenston's lyrics from one of his songs...
back to topic.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?


 
I do that, only when it's convenient for leverage... like walking on sand or up a hill...


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> No.


^


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 14, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?



lolzerz.

The answer to this is no. My fursona is the subject of furry stories and art. He doesn't exist, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 14, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> lolzerz.
> 
> The answer to this is no. My fursona is the subject of furry stories and art. He doesn't exist, let's keep it that way.


Nor does my current or old Fursona, nor do I believe that I am any sort of Panda/dog/hybrid thing. I just picked up an odd habit is all, and wanted to see if it had happened to others.



Vatz said:


> You know that there is a +" button, right?



News to me Sir.


----------



## were the wolf reigns (Nov 14, 2009)

no, not now but maybe later when I am older and have gone insane


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

My fursona is a construct of my dreams, also inspired by my totem who I hallucinate during "sleep paralysis."


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 14, 2009)

I tried drawing my fursona once, and ended up punching a wall out of frustration.
So we could say, yes.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to pretend to be a Raptor, and as such run kinda stupidly now. (with my arms tucked up, slightly hunched forward.. This is why I dont run)
But yes, my fursona has affected how I act. I generally imagine the tentacles, and when I'm in the rain I like to not cover my hair so the tentacles can 'breathe'. I am aware that I'm imagining them though, so I'm not completely insane. >>


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

lawl having even some of my fursona's features would be epic


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

If you count therian stuff like mental and phantom shifting, then yes, it does affect me physically.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Also, I have a shit-load of things in common with my fursona(s). Only a few things that aren't shared characteristics, but those are the most noticeable ones (fur, differently shaped head, etc.)...


 
Same here though he does have one or two other characteristics I don't have, he isn't afraid to die for someone else and he loves conflict which I'd rather avoid unless its necessary x3


----------



## Surgat (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Well, your fursona doesn't have to be your avatar, now does it?
> 
> As of time of typing, my avatar is a Mad Dog/Vulture with a shit-load of cER-based energy weapon systems, and I'm not taking on the characteristics of an 80-ton war machine...although that would be awsome.
> 
> ...



Some people might roleplay with their fursonas, but that isn't really much different. 

You'd have to take the character pretty seriously to start imitating it ordinary situations IRL. 



David M. Awesome said:


> BECAUSE OF YOUR INNER ANIMAL SPIRIT
> 
> AND THE CINNAMON SUGAR SWIRLED OVER EVERY BITE



I think my inner animal spirit is defective.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope, can't say that my fursona does that to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't have a set fursona so I'd say no.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Some people might roleplay with their fursonas, but that isn't really much different.
> 
> You'd have to take the character pretty seriously to start imitating it ordinary situations IRL.



I don't actively try to imitate it, and I never have done. I understand its just my fursona, but i still picked this habit up, and I don't know why.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 15, 2009)

i dress like harley?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 15, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I don't actively try to imitate it, and I never have done. I understand its just my fursona, but i still picked this habit up, and I don't know why.



im sorry to say this dude but i think your topic kinda bombed to many people who dont really read what your saying...but yeah lick i said i acted a lot like a dog before i became a fur and becoming a fur only magnifies my doggy traits


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

I have yet to understand why so many people pick up habits like the animal their fursona is. Am I the only furry on here who doesn't act like an animal in anyway? Or like their fursona? 

If anything my fursona acts like me, not me act like my fursona, I did after all create him to be the anthro equivalent of me, what I would see myself/want myself to be like in cartoon/anthro form.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

Ever since I was a kid, I have always noticed something odd. Like I should express myself with ears and a tail which aren't there... It's hard to explain. I am sure others can relate?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i dress like harley?



Do you dress like Harley, or does Harley dress like you? 8)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Waggable said:


> Ever since I was a kid, I have always noticed something odd. Like I should express myself with ears and a tail which aren't there... It's hard to explain. I am sure others can relate?



I can't.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 15, 2009)

Waggable said:


> Ever since I was a kid, I have always noticed something odd. Like I should express myself with ears and a tail which aren't there... It's hard to explain. I am sure others can relate?


 

I always feel like I have body parts (meaning tails and ears, you frickin' perverts) that I don't have...and I also wish that somebody would think of a way to change us into real anthros, but so far it's either deemed unconstitutional or just doesn't work...damn....

...

Then again, I'd also like to become a Mad Dog with a cER-PPC and a few X-PULSE LASERS, but that isn;t gonna happen anytime soon (seriously, the Mad Dog takes a thousand years to even be built in BattleTech, and you have to _pilot_ it).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I always feel like I have body parts (meaning tails and ears, you frickin' perverts) that I don't have...and I also wish that somebody would think of a way to change us into real anthros, but so far it's either deemed unconstitutional or just doesn't work...damn....
> 
> ...
> 
> Then again, I'd also like to become a Mad Dog with a cER-PPC and a few X-PULSE LASERS, but that isn;t gonna happen anytime soon (seriously, the Mad Dog takes a thousand years to even be built in BattleTech, and you have to _pilot_ it).



Ya know, I have never understood why some people think like this. I find it kinda weird.

But I doubt I'd ever understand fully as my mind does not work this way.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ya know, I have never understood why some people think like this. I find it kinda weird.
> 
> But I doubt I'd ever understand fully as my mind does not work this way.


 
Who the hell knows? I'm psychologically connected to foxes (I am not the type of person that believes that I'm some sort of fox-spirit or some shit like that, but I do have some of their mental characteristics), and I do admit that my fursonas affect me in several ways, but then again, so do BattleMechs. I don't run around acting like a 75-ton Vulture/Mad Dog or 100-ton Atlas or Kodiak.
Or a 100-ton Daishi.
Or a 20-ton Flea.
Or a 45-ton Shadowcat.
75-ton Timber Wolf/MADCAT.
80-ton Templar.
15-ton Elemental.
Novacat.
Warhammer.
Ares.
Behemoth.
Zeus.
You know, stuff like that.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Who the hell knows? I'm psychologically connected to foxes (I am not the type of person that believes that I'm some sort of fox-spirit or some shit like that, but I do have some of their mental characteristics), and I do admit that my fursonas affect me in several ways, but then again, so do BattleMechs. I don't run around acting like a 75-ton Vulture/Mad Dog or 100-ton Atlas or Kodiak.
> Or a 100-ton Daishi.
> Or a 20-ton Flea.
> Or a 45-ton Shadowcat.
> ...


Why wouldn't you run around like that? Sounds awesome to meee.
Incredibly quick edit: Your avatar looks weird Vats. It's like looking through the Arbiter's eyes at Master Chief. and why do most of those mechs have animal names? Why do most military vehicles in general have animal names? 'tis rather confusing.


----------



## Doug (Nov 15, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I always feel like I have body parts (meaning tails and ears, you frickin' perverts) that I don't have...and I also wish that somebody would think of a way to change us into real anthros, but so far it's either deemed unconstitutional or just doesn't work...damn....
> 
> ...
> 
> Then again, I'd also like to become a Mad Dog with a cER-PPC and a few X-PULSE LASERS, but that isn;t gonna happen anytime soon (seriously, the Mad Dog takes a thousand years to even be built in BattleTech, and you have to _pilot_ it).


Uh, you do realize that thinking that way is a sign of a severe psychiatric disorder, Clinical lycanthropy...


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

Doug said:


> Uh, you do realize that thinking that way is a sign of a severe psychiatric disorder, Clinical lycanthropy...



LOL ok mom! ^.^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 16, 2009)

Lets say it makes me a bit bizarre.
But it does not change my actions, nor life.


----------



## goose (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah. I fucking love hockey.


----------



## Leostale (Nov 16, 2009)

Fat people Not good.... :V
Here's a great song for everyone /|*HerE!*
YEp i try to based my fursona on me


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 16, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Fat people Not good.... :V
> Here's a great song for everyone /|*HerE!*
> YEp i try to based my fursona on me


Son, I am disapoint.
Fat people should be hugged, not mocked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> Son, I am disapoint.
> Fat people should be hugged, not mocked.



That is if you can get your arms around them to hug them in the first place. It is all right saying "don't make fun of fat people" but really, they bring it on themselves.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is if you can get your arms around them to hug them in the first place. It is all right saying "don't make fun of fat people" but really, they bring it on themselves.


They don't make it easy, do they. That is both hugging them and not mocking them.

Edit: Also, just an FYI for Doug, I don't think vats believes he has or is in the process of transforming into an Animal, he just wants to. So i'm not really sure if whatever the thing you said is applicable.


----------



## TDK (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have yet to understand why so many people pick up habits like the animal their fursona is. Am I the only furry on here who doesn't act like an animal in anyway? Or like their fursona?
> 
> If anything my fursona acts like me, not me act like my fursona, I did after all create him to be the anthro equivalent of me, what I would see myself/want myself to be like in cartoon/anthro form.



Second that, your not alone in the world of not acting like the imaginary animal character you conceived.

I think Motor is copying the hell off of me personally, wearin' the same style of clothes and all, the weasely bastard.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 16, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I think Motor is copying the hell off of me personally, wearin' the same style of clothes and all, the weasely bastard.


I lol'd.
But Fursonas aren't neccessarily exactly that person besides them being anthro. Some Fursonas are totally different.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I lol'd.
> But Fursonas aren't neccessarily exactly that person besides them being anthro. Some Fursonas are totally different.



True. But I still don't see why people pick up "furry habits"


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True. But I still don't see why people pick up "furry habits"


I don't really understand it myself. I just sorta did.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Well sometimes a Girl falls in love with a Boy. They express their love through anal sex. When the boys "_semen_" trails from the anal sphincter into the _vagina_ it creates what we call a _dumbass_. 

...And that's how the majority of trolls and crazy furries are born.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I don't really understand it myself. I just sorta did.



I feel like I am one of like a hand full of furries who do not have a "furry habit"


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> ...And that's how the majority of trolls and crazy furries are born.



I'm not crazy. Mostly.

But then, is anyone really totally sane?


----------



## Vatz (Nov 18, 2009)

Doug said:


> Uh, you do realize that thinking that way is a sign of a severe psychiatric disorder, Clinical lycanthropy...


 

I never said that I was turned into an animal, only that I want to turn into a real anthro someday through science. Or become the pilot of a badass 'Mech, while STILL being an anthro. Either one will do, but I don't see how that makes me a "conditional lycanthrope" or some shit like that. All I said was that I felt like an animal PSYCHOLOGICALLY. Get it? PSYCHOLOGICALLY. That means DEALING WITH MY MIND AND BEHAVIOR and not my PHYSICAL BODY. I am not a "conditional lycanthrope."

...although I wouldn't mind being a REAL therianthrope as long as a bunch of mother-fuckin' vampires and college students didn't come after me.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 18, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> Why wouldn't you run around like that? Sounds awesome to meee.


 
I don't know. It just seems kind of akward to walk the way a Warhammer or a Vulture does, to say NOTHING of a Uziel or Timber Wolf/MADCAT. These damn Western 'Mechs move like machines, not living things--that means that they are constantly over compensating and you keep rocking back and forth while walking (or getting hit by an Atlas with an LBXAC20).



Teh Panda said:


> Incredibly quick edit: Your avatar looks weird Vats. It's like looking through the Arbiter's eyes at Master Chief.


 
 I iz da fuked up Mjolnir Mixer. I makez teh shitz in fucked up musik.



Teh Panda said:


> and why do most of those mechs have animal names? Why do most military vehicles in general have animal names? 'tis rather confusing.


 
It implies ferocity. 'Mechs in particular, however, have animal names mostly because of the Clans (Clan Wolf, Clan Star Adder, Clan Sea Fox, Clan Ghost Bear, Clan Jade Falcon, etc.)--but don't let the Clan names fool you--those bastards are soulless, despicable assholes (except for Clan Wolf). LONG LIVE FREEBIRTHS!!!!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I never said that I was* turned into an animal*, only that *I want to turn into a real anthro* someday through science. Or become the pilot of a badass 'Mech, while STILL being an anthro. Either one will do, but I don't see how that makes me a "conditional lycanthrope" or some shit like that. All I said was that I felt like an animal PSYCHOLOGICALLY. Get it? PSYCHOLOGICALLY. That means DEALING WITH MY MIND AND BEHAVIOR and not my PHYSICAL BODY. I am not a "conditional lycanthrope."
> 
> ...although I wouldn't mind being a REAL therianthrope as long as a bunch of mother-fuckin' vampires and college students didn't come after me.


 Dreams.
Lycanthropes were my favorite DND monsters.
HOW CAN YOU FEEL LIKE AN ANIMAL PSYCHOLOGICALLY IF YOU CAN'T EVEN SNIFF ASS?


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> It implies ferocity. 'Mechs in particular, however, have animal names mostly because of the Clans (Clan Wolf, Clan Star Adder, Clan Sea Fox, Clan Ghost Bear, Clan Jade Falcon, etc.)--but don't let the Clan names fool you--those bastards are soulless, despicable assholes (except for Clan Wolf). LONG LIVE FREEBIRTHS!!!!!!


All of that just sounds like cheesey Star-Fox names lol.
And I prefer non-human mechs, although i'm not really into the "mech scene". I just think they look more sleek and streamlined.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

I walk very quietly. Mainly because I roll my feet.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Waggable said:


> Ever since I was a kid, I have always noticed something odd. Like I should express myself with ears and a tail which aren't there... It's hard to explain. I am sure others can relate?


This.


----------



## Kanic (Nov 20, 2009)

Nahhh I don't foresee that happening


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> My fursona is a construct of my dreams, also inspired by my totem who I hallucinate during "sleep paralysis."


 
Man i hate sleep paralysis,
I learnt if you sleep on your stomach it doesnt happen no-where near as much, or atleast that worked for me.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 20, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> All of that just sounds like cheesey Star-Fox names lol.
> And I prefer non-human mechs, although i'm not really into the "mech scene". I just think they look more sleek and streamlined.


 

Uh...hate to tell you this, but BattleTech ('70s/80s) came a hell of a long time before StarFox (late '90s) did. Besides that, everyone in BattleTech is human. The Clans are named after animals due to a deep psychological connection to their traditions and names (they don't even get a Blood-Name until they prove their worth in combat, and with only a few years to do that--they are retired from piloting at age fifteen). There are no "non-human" mechs in the conventional sense. Although if you mean in shape, most of the 'Mechs are very animalistic in appearance, but that is due more to the convenience and reliability of their shape than because an anthropomorphic alien created it, or because of a very profound psychological effect wanted on the enemy forces (the Atlas, while not animal-esque, was designed to be a large and ugly as possible, and to top it off the added a skullplate to the cockpit).

For example, the Uziel looks a lot like a dog, but that is because the designers (Defiance Industries, if my memory serves me right) wanted three main things--balance (reverse-joint legs and a larger-than normal upper torso), speed (also due to the reverse-joint legs), and a psychological impact (the Uziel seems almost angry, and is very canine in appearance due to it's cockpit design and large shoulders).


----------



## Vatz (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously, tell me that doesn't look a lot like a dog.

Go ahead. See if you can delude yourself.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Dreams.
> Lycanthropes were my favorite DND monsters.
> HOW CAN YOU FEEL LIKE AN ANIMAL PSYCHOLOGICALLY IF YOU CAN'T EVEN SNIFF ASS?


 

I always have dreams where I'm a lycanthrope or anthro in an AD&D universe (usually Forgotten Realms or GreyHawk), and the party I'm traveling with always finds out at the worst times. Sucks so bad because they always have plenty of silver, and I never even do anything to anyone.

Sometimes they subdue me and sell me to some wizard somewhere, and then the dreams get really bad really fast.


EDIT: My God, I am the unintentional triple-post king.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 20, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> No, Although sometimes I have cravings for plants.



It's always a good idea to eat your vegetables.........


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Seriously, tell me that doesn't look a lot like a dog.
> 
> Go ahead. See if you can delude yourself.



Yes, dogs certainly walk on two legs, have heads in the middle of their torsos, flat faces, fully rotating torsos, and are gunmetal red.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes, dogs certainly walk on two legs, have heads in the middle of their torsos, flat faces, fully rotating torsos, and are gunmetal red.


I suppose if it went on all fours, but I agree, i just dont see it.
Also, I have no idea about anything mech related further than that picture you posted and what you said earlier.
EDIT: What Vats posted.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope, I've always been, and always will be completely sure I'm a human, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Although, maybe being a raptor would be awesome because it's a fucking RAPTOR.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 21, 2009)

Sometimes I eat cat treats.

The light brown ones taste like peas.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I always have dreams where *I'm a lycanthrope* or *anthro* in an *AD&D universe* (usually *Forgotten Realms* or *GreyHawk*), and the party I'm traveling with always finds out at the *worst times*. Sucks so bad because they always have plenty of *silver*, and I never even do *anything* to anyone.
> 
> Sometimes they* subdue me* and sell me to some *wizard* somewhere, and then the dreams get really *bad* really fast.
> 
> ...


 Just dream you are fucking an anthro and get a deal with it.
These games are just too childish for my brain, I prefer games with gore and mid-term SUPERLATIVE violence.
Thanks for elaborating about your adventure, but one question.
WHERE IS UR GOD NOW?


----------



## Vatz (Nov 21, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Just dream you are fucking an anthro and get a deal with it.
> These games are just too childish for my brain, I prefer games with gore and mid-term SUPERLATIVE violence.
> Thanks for elaborating about your adventure, but one question.
> WHERE IS UR GOD NOW?


 

Yeah, well guess what? I can't control my dreams, and even if I could, I wouldn't dream something just because an asshole like you told me too.

You claim that AD&D is childish, yet all you want in a game is for somebody to get blown apart? If the DM says that somebody gets blown apart, then they get blown apart. If he doesn't, they don't. It all depends on the individual players and Dungeon Master.

My God is in Heaven. Where is yours? Huh?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Just dream you are fucking an anthro and get a deal with it.
> These games are just too childish for my brain, I prefer games with gore and mid-term SUPERLATIVE violence.
> Thanks for elaborating about your adventure, but one question.
> WHERE IS UR GOD NOW?



That was not necessary Arr.



Vatz said:


> Yeah, well guess what? I can't control my dreams, and even if I could, I wouldn't dream something just because an asshole like you told me too.
> 
> You claim that AD&D is childish, yet all you want in a game is for somebody to get blown apart? If the DM says that somebody gets blown apart, then they get blown apart. If he doesn't, they don't. It all depends on the individual players and Dungeon Master.
> 
> My God is in Heaven. Where is yours? Huh?



I love violent games! >:[ SO long as it has GTA in the title.

As for dreams, I can lucid dream a lot. Lucid dreaming can be fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

I have dreams about wolfing out and killing gangsters. Last night for example...


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know, I think who I am physically has affected my fursona xD Being a kleptomaniac and an aspiring treasure hunter, I think the fact that I'm a raccoon suits me perfectly. Although perhaps a magpie would suit me better...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *That was not necessary Arr.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My account here is not necessary, but I still want to share my knowledge.
I agree I was going onto the edge again.
Too close to it, and I'm sorry.


But for the real stuff:


Vatz said:


> *Yeah, well guess what? I can't control my dreams, and even if I could, I wouldn't dream something just because an asshole like you told me too.*
> 
> You claim that AD&D is childish, yet all you want in a game is for somebody to get blown apart? If the DM says that somebody gets blown apart, then they get blown apart. If he doesn't, they don't. It all depends on the individual players and Dungeon Master.
> 
> _My God is in Heaven. Where is yours? Huh?_


B:
I just wanted to add some rude humor, that I also find not funny.
U:Until now I had no idea what is AD&D and I always thought it was D&D on the internets.I play the original D&D every week.
I:My god is everywhere, following me and advising me.


----------



## Teh Panda (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't believe in God thanks. I want to play D&D but no-one I know plays it. Also, we have succeded in going off-topic (Me and Vats at least).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> My account here is not necessary, but I still want to share my knowledge.
> I agree I was going onto the edge again.
> Too close to it, and I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



I have a friend who plays table top D&D.



Teh Panda said:


> I don't believe in God thanks. I want to play D&D but no-one I know plays it. Also, we have succeded in going off-topic (Me and Vats at least).



I don't know if much more can be added to this topic anyway.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *I have a friend who plays table top D&D.*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if much more can be added to this topic anyway.


 It's not very much like table top now... just imagination and voice, sometimes cube rolls and bookchecks.
It gets boring through the years, and I fear the first year I played it was the best, and I miss it.
Usually growing up is the cause of not liking things like those, but I think that 9 dungeon masters throughout two years are a bad thing.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 22, 2009)

I was going to make a joke about puberty, and becoming "furry"... but then, meh...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It's not very much like table top now... just imagination and voice, sometimes cube rolls and bookchecks.
> It gets boring through the years, and I fear the first year I played it was the best, and I miss it.
> Usually growing up is the cause of not liking things like those, but I think that 9 dungeon masters throughout two years are a bad thing.



My friend has been playing it for about four years, tis why I never see her online on saturday nights.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 22, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I don't believe in God thanks. I want to play D&D but no-one I know plays it. Also, we have succeded in going off-topic (Me and Vats at least).
> 
> 
> (Me and Vats at least).
> ...


 

Spell my name right, damn it!!!


----------



## Singularity (Nov 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As for dreams, I can lucid dream a lot. Lucid dreaming can be fun.



God, I'm so jealous of the good lucid dreamers.  I rarely remember much that's coherent from my dreams, and when I do it tends to be boring anyways.  I would love to be able to lucid dream more often...  Anyways, to say something somewhat on-topic, no, I don't really act at all like my Fursona.  I do tend to go up the stairs on the balls of my feet, but that's cause it's a little faster.  I was doing that before I was ever a furry. The most I can say is that furry in general is slowly starting to seep into my dreams... and I've only been here a couple months. I can't imagine how all of your guys' dreams are... and I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My friend has been playing it for about four years, tis why I never see her online on saturday nights.


 Too bad.
I guess only people who come at D&D when young continue it later.
I still have my first set of cubes, and out of the 7 cubes 1 does not have a matched color.
1c4
1c6
1c8
1c10
1c100(10)(not full 100)
1c12
1c20

I don't have 1c30.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Singularity said:


> God, I'm so jealous of the good lucid dreamers. I rarely remember much that's coherent from my dreams, and when I do it tends to be boring anyways. I would love to be able to lucid dream more often...  The most I can say is that furry in general is slowly starting to seep into my dreams... and I've only been here a couple months. I can't imagine how all of your guys' dreams are... and I'm not sure I want to.


 

Wow. You should see my dreams. Always totally lucid, I can always remember them afterwards. And most have to do with my fursonas.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Too bad.
> I guess only people who come at D&D when young continue it later.
> I still have my first set of cubes, and out of the 7 cubes 1 does not have a matched color.
> 1c4
> ...


 

...there isn't a c30 in the d20 system. And they don't have to match in color.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Wow. You should see my dreams. Always totally lucid, I can always remember them afterwards. And most have to do with my fursonas.



I just had another Bleach dream last night... not as good as my first one, but still an interesting (though a bit frustrating) adventure.




blueeyes said:


> I was going to make a joke about puberty, and becoming "furry"... but then, meh...



Thank you for your restraint.........   >.<


----------



## Singularity (Nov 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Wow. You should see my dreams. Always totally lucid, I can always remember them afterwards. And most have to do with my fursonas.



A natural, huh? Yeah, now I'm jealous. >.>  Oh well, maybe I'll have better luck this week, being away from school and all.  Alarms have a way of destroying any chance of remembering my dreams. Heh, there's supposed to be methods to get better at lucid dreams, too.  Too bad I'm too lazy to stick with them. >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Singularity said:


> A natural, huh? Yeah, now I'm jealous. >.>  Oh well, maybe I'll have better luck this week, being away from school and all.  Alarms have a way of destroying any chance of remembering my dreams. Heh, there's supposed to be methods to get better at lucid dreams, too.  Too bad I'm too lazy to stick with them. >.>



I can lucid dream aswell.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Nov 24, 2009)

No it's quiet the opposite. Depended on my looks hair clothes etc. is how he is modeled(yes i do walk on my tiptoes)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> ...there isn't a c30 in the d20 system. And they don't have to match in color.


 I bought my first set of cubes in a "MATCHED COLORS" addition.
And I forgot it's D not C.
And there is a D30.
And D100.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

Singularity said:


> A natural, huh? Yeah, now I'm jealous. >.> Oh well, maybe I'll have better luck this week, being away from school and all. Alarms have a way of destroying any chance of remembering my dreams. Heh, there's supposed to be methods to get better at lucid dreams, too. Too bad I'm too lazy to stick with them. >.>


 





Now I feel special.
Well, a lot of my dreams are really damned realistic and believable, but still fantastic in every way. For example, I had a dream last Tuesday that looked like a photorealistic version of _CoD: ModWar2_. Except, there was a giant underground cavern that looked like a cross between a Fry's and a Target and a city made out of tin-roof buildings. And I was driving like a professional stunt driver, trying to evade some military personnel in SUVs and tanks. Finally I lose them. All of it was in first person, and all of it was realistic, and it lasted like forty minutes.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I bought my first set of cubes in a "MATCHED COLORS" addition.
> And I forgot it's D not C.
> And there is a D30.
> And D100.


 
Well, I must obviously be more old-school than I thought, 'cause the d20 system-games that I play only go up to 20. If you want to "take 30" on something in D&D, and you aren't rushed or under stressful conditions (like combat) then you are assumed to take half an hour and you automatically pass the test.

And yes, I know all about the d10 and d10d. I use those damned things all the time when I'm working on adventures for my AD&D campaign.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Well, I must obviously be more old-school than I thought, 'cause the d20 system-games that I play only go up to 20. If you want to "take 30" on something in D&D, and you aren't rushed or under stressful conditions (like combat) then you are assumed to take half an hour and you automatically pass the test.
> 
> And yes, I know all about the d10 and d10d. I use those damned things all the time when I'm working on adventures for my AD&D campaign.


 Just go get some RD&D it's the best thing ever.
I got to fight an ORC and a horde of zombies in it and it was fun pwning them with my fake sword and multi-touch maxe addon.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 25, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like causing people grievous bodily harm for annoying me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Exunod said:


> Sometimes I feel like causing people grievous bodily harm for annoying me.


 You do?
It's time for failout3 auto axe then.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Just go get some RD&D it's the best thing ever.
> I got to fight an ORC and a horde of zombies in it and it was fun pwning them with my fake sword and multi-touch maxe addon.


 

Cool. I think I'll stick with my ultra-bloody, dark&gritty AD&D, though.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> No it's quiet the opposite. Depended on my looks hair clothes etc. is how he is modeled(yes i do walk on my tiptoes)


 

*GASP* A NEWB!!


Dude, most peoples' fursonas are based off of themselves.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Cool. I think I'll stick with my ultra-bloody, dark&gritty AD&D, though.


 Aperture Drinks & Drive-Byes.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Aperture Drinks & Drive-Byes.


 

Indeed.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

Hell, Advance Dungeons And Dragons kicks all sorts of shit out of normal D&D.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Hell, Advance Dungeons And Dragons kicks all sorts of shit out of normal D&D.


 you said advanced?
My DM told me it was Advanced, then there is a chance that we pla the same thing.
Last time I told my DM to be evil and he did.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> you said advanced?
> My DM told me it was Advanced, then there is a chance that we pla the same thing.
> Last time I told my DM to be evil and he did.


 

Hmm...are there shitloads of restrictions for non-human characters, a strange sense of humour, methods to make time-space warps work, more tables than a Calculus classroom, and akward explanations of things in the rulebooks?

If so, then it's probably AD&D.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Hmm...are there shitloads of restrictions for non-human characters, a strange sense of humour, methods to make time-space warps work, more tables than a Calculus classroom, and akward explanations of things in the rulebooks?
> 
> If so, then it's probably AD&D.


 It's almost like the original D%D here.
Version four of D$D, and there are tons of shit on spells and wizards and such.
They destroyed all my favorite magic from 3.5 and now I can't transform somebody into a shoe.
I also had 42 agility and 36 strength because I asked to be a macho, and the DM let me.
No shitloads of no-human characters, but with my crude humor and violence I can use telekinesis to rip someones head off.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It's almost like the original D%D here.
> Version four of D$D, and there are tons of shit on spells and wizards and such.
> They destroyed all my favorite magic from 3.5 and now I can't transform somebody into a shoe.
> I also had 42 agility and 36 strength because I asked to be a macho, and the DM let me.
> No shitloads of no-human characters, but with my crude humor and violence I can use telekinesis to rip someones head off.


 

Nice. I hate 3.5 and 4.0 anyways. I stick with AD&D 2nd and D&D 3rd.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

*RICE!!!!!!!*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of trying DnD since no one I know plays it. Ever thought about doing an online campaign with say OpenRPG?

And yes. Lucid dreaming is cool, but it can bite you in the ass by letting you feel pain.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I never had the pleasure of trying DnD since no one I know plays it. Ever thought about doing an online campaign with say OpenRPG?
> 
> And yes. Lucid dreaming is cool, but it can* bite you in the ass* by letting you feel pain.


 Uhh... yes.
3.5 and 4. >.=" are the most technological, there are orcs who study atoms.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Uhh... yes.
> 3.5 and 4. >.=" are the most technological, there are orcs who study atoms.



You want to do one in the future?


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 25, 2009)

I like to put straws in my mouth and pretend I gots saber fangs.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> You want to do one in the future?


 I think I have a very open mind and massive imagination that will aid me if I'll try to write a book.
I can't do it but I probably can help in making a 5th 6th version.
Or just make a version of mine, which is shitsocks because I can't draw anything.



GummyBear said:


> I like to put straws in my mouth and pretend I gots saber fangs.


 This is cute and adorable T^T


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe it affects me a little.... but lots of other animals have sex all the time too!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Maybe it affects me a little.... but lots of other animals have sex all the time too!


 Enough with the sexual jokes.
Answer one thing?
Do you push kitties in the ass?
Yes?
Then ~Pealz~ are good for you.
*sagadush*


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

IDK the anal thing grosses me out actually


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> IDK the anal thing grosses me out actually


 Share your life with me, I'm giving advice and I'll listen.
:V
No, really, I'll do it.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Share your life with me, I'm giving advice and I'll listen.
> :V
> No, really, I'll do it.


 Theres this guy i know always talking about then things he had up his ass....and its like gawd..... i didn't know some of that was possible


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Theres this guy i know always talking about then things he had up his ass....and its like gawd..... i didn't know some of that was possible


 What?
I only understood "Gawd".
There is a guy that whines on his problems/loves to listen to other whines said spoon, and he got fucked.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> What?
> I only understood "Gawd".
> There is a guy that whines on his problems/loves to listen to other whines said spoon, and he got fucked.


Nu I justthink he has a wormhole in his butt and likes to brag about it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Nu I justthink he has a wormhole in his butt and likes to brag about it.


 He did get fucked in the ass :V


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> He did get fucked in the ass :V


Lol no, definitly not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Nu I justthink he has a *wormhole in his butt* and likes to brag about it.


 Kiddo, there is only one meaning to this.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Nov 27, 2009)

maybe.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 29, 2009)

Um, I sleep a lot and I really like sushi... does that count?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2009)

My persona takes after me, not the other way around. >.>


----------



## Yrr (Dec 8, 2009)

I promised myself I would not get furry habits.

But now I permanently walk on tiptoes, to the extent where it hurts to use my heels. Now it feels more natural/comfortable to walk on my toes.


----------



## sleep_element (Dec 8, 2009)

I think, in all reality my personality and physicality affect my fursona

I don't sleep a lot because my character is a binturong, my character is a binturong partly because I sleep a lot.

I'm not chubby because my character is.

I modeled my fursona to me, not the other way around. 

Also, when I run I typically run on the balls of my feet too, also when i want to step quickly and quietly.  So, you know, I don't think your fursona has anything to do with that.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 8, 2009)

I also woke up to find myself curled up with my hands in paws.

That was wierd too.


----------



## Blue2k (Dec 8, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Let's make a thread about becoming your fursona! That is an original idea!



NAKHI!!!!!!! OM NOM NOM

^he IS a tiger


----------



## RubyDragon44 (Dec 8, 2009)

How would i be like a bull?


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm totally affected XD i mewl, i make purs, i love play, i'm very very very slim (underweight T_T) and agile and i use all like a cat toy.
Oh, i was forgetting, i wear always cat ears =^w^=


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 9, 2009)

AngleRei said:


> I'm totally affected XD i mewl, i make purs, i love play, i'm very very very slim (underweight T_T) and agile and i use all like a cat toy.
> Oh, i was forgetting, i wear always cat ears =^w^=


 Cas are always cute and it will always make some people fap.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

well I think my fursona affects me in a totally different way than other people's fursona lol. mine comes out of total devotion and care for it. I don't have much of a sexual aspect for the delphinidae, so mine affects me in a faggy love way xD cause they're just... the most beautiful creatures on earth. <3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, my fursona affects me physically.

It constantly beats me up for no reason I can discern, and it gets drunk and ties me up and sodomizes me with an empty wine bottle every Friday and calls me a worthless faggot.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Yes, my fursona affects me physically.
> 
> It constantly beats me up for no reason I can discern, and it gets drunk and ties me up and sodomizes me with an empty wine bottle every Friday and calls me a worthless faggot.





You're confusing your fursona with your father again.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Yes, my fursona affects me physically.
> 
> It constantly beats me up for no reason I can discern, and it gets drunk and ties me up and sodomizes me with an empty wine bottle every Friday and calls me a worthless faggot.


 


Xipoid said:


> You're confusing your fursona with your father again.


 
No, no, both you idiots got it wrong.

He's confusing it for his tiny lost DS Stylus again. It's pissed at him for not having been found yet.



....

Holy shit, did I just call two people idiots without knowing shit about them beforehand? My god, I'm getting worse at social situations.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Also, I notice that I am one of the few people who has NOT changed his avatar since FA came back up.

EDIT: Scratch that.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 9, 2009)

Singularity said:


> The most I can say is that furry in general is slowly starting to seep into my dreams... and I've only been here a couple months. I can't imagine how all of your guys' dreams are... and I'm not sure I want to.


Pffft, I've been here for a few weeks and just a few nights ago had a dream where every one in it had a tail and ears :-?

Yeah, lucid dreaming is fun.

I do tend to have some habbits, but vary faintly. I usualy walk on my toes but I did that befor I knew about furrys and such. My fursona is based of me, not the other way around. But since I knew about Furrys and such I have tended to pick up a few small habbits.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

darzoz said:


> Pffft, I've been here for a few weeks and just a few nights ago had a dream where every one in it had a tail and ears :-?
> 
> Yeah, lucid dreaming is fun.


 

Is that _IT_???? HoLy sHIt, this is awkward. I'm the only guy on here that I know of that has super-bad-ass dreams that are totally lucid and still furry. And that last for fricking HOURS. I think my body produces extra DMT or something.

Also, you have Sh.t.Hh. lyrics in yoru signature. Fail.
...then again, I fail for playing that game in the first place.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 9, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Is that _IT_???? HoLy sHIt, this is awkward. I'm the only guy on here that I know of that has super-bad-ass dreams that are totally lucid and still furry. And that last for fricking HOURS. I think my body produces extra DMT or something.
> 
> Also, you have Sh.t.Hh. lyrics in yoru signature. Fail.
> ...then again, I fail for playing that game in the first place.


 I dream like once a week... And I'm not that good at lucid-ing.

I seem to be the only one to like that game *Sigh*


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

darzoz said:


> I dream like once a week... And I'm not that good at lucid-ing.
> 
> I seem to be the only one to like that game *Sigh*


 
It had good music (rarely), but everything else sucked.
Then again, the skyboxes were all pretty cool, and the early missions (Westopolis, Sky Road) and some of the end missions (GUN Base, Black Comet) were all bad-ass. Not kick-ass, mind you, but still bad-ass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Also, I notice that I am one of the few people who has NOT changed his avatar since FA came back up.
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that.




it's ugly. you should change it. :3


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's ugly. you should change it. :3


 
Why thank you, kind sir/ma'am.


Let's face it--Dmitri (one of my fursonas) isn't the prettiest fox in the world.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Why thank you, kind sir/ma'am.
> 
> 
> Let's face it--Dmitri (one of my fursonas) isn't the prettiest fox in the world.



I'm being sarcastic. In all due honesty I have no problem with him.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm being sarcastic. In all due honesty I have no problem with him.


 
He isn't the prettiest, though. He's actually pretty damn scary if you run into him in poor gray light.
First, nothing's there.
Then you see a vague shape.
Then it steps into the light and you get an impression of a skull staring at you since the eyesockets are deep as hell.
Then you notice that two pale blue lights are staring at you from said eyesockets.
Then he smiles and impales you against the wall and invades you with a shotgun and a repurposed spoon, rips your chest open, and then spooges all over your exposed organs.

That's Dmitri for you.
And jsut look at those dreds!


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Vatz said:


> He isn't the prettiest, though. He's actually pretty damn scary if you run into him in poor gray light.
> First, nothing's there.
> Then you see a vague shape.
> Then it steps into the light and you get an impression of a skull staring at you since the eyesockets are deep as hell.
> ...



my fursona likes hiding in bushes and surprise-raping people for the lulz. he/she reminds me of "a clockwork orange" and he/she spends her/his days listening to throbbing gristle and stalking my other character Quinn because he/she is Quinn's god.


----------



## Chenler (Dec 10, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?


 
i tiptoe when im sneaking up on my cat.

thats it :|


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Dec 10, 2009)

I do that sometimes cuz it makes me feel kinda like an anthro. Other "furry" habits I have are growling in frustration, whimpering when i get hurt, I love getting pet ^_^ and I like to chew on bones.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 28, 2010)

Teh Panda said:


> I was just thinking for a bit, and wondered if this happened to anyone. My original Fursona was a dog (before I joined here) and soon after i started walking on Tiptoes all the time. Dunno why. Anyone else?



lol before i joined the forum i hurt my heal so i have been walking on my toes since. i'm completely use to it now, it realy helped my balence, but it looked weird to other people.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

My fursona reflects me in some ways...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 28, 2010)

Woah, old thread.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh well, inb4 lock. I walked on my toes even before being a furry.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> lol before i joined the forum i hurt my heal so i have been walking on my toes since. i'm completely use to it now, it realy helped my balence, but it looked weird to other people.



This thread's from last year.


----------

